# Steel Doors



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Just want to share a cool trick I was taught from a older carpenter. 5/8 wooden dowel is under a steel door allows you tou hang it easy with one guy.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

racx said:


> Just want to share a cool trick I was taught from a older carpenter. 5/8 wooden dowel is under a steel door allows you tou hang it easy with one guy.


Putty knife or 5n1 handle as well


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

One of them things I hold onto that I may use again some day
Really it is for drywall. But a heavy door yeh it pops it right up.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> View attachment 58913
> 
> 
> One of them things I hold onto that I may use again some day
> Really it is for drywall. But a heavy door yeh it pops it right up.


O, I'm beginning to think your as old as me.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

You guys shouldn't be so hard on yourselves I'm 32 and have one


----------

